# B&S Governor Spring



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a craftsman push mower with a Briggs 10T802-1025-B1 engine. The governor spring is missing. The IPL shows that it uses a single spring. It does not show where it is connected. The spring is 698719. It is the typical briggs spring with a long loop at one end and a circular loop at the other. My repair manual does not cover the 10T802 engine. I appreciate any help on this. The carburetor throttle shaft has two holes -- one for the governor rod and I dont know what the other one is for. It may be for the spring however which end goes there.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It probably should look like the pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

George -- thanks for the reply. This unit is not the typical Briggs 10(A,B,C)xxxx engine. This is is a 10T802 engine and only uses a single governor spring. Also there is no loop in the governor rod. The rod is just a straight piece from the governor to the carburetor throttle shaft. There is a second hole in the throttle shaft and I would think it goes there but I am not 100% sure. I will be picking up the spring this week sometime.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

John Lolli said:


> George -- thanks for the reply. This unit is not the typical Briggs 10(A,B,C)xxxx engine. This is is a 10T802 engine and only uses a single governor spring. Also there is no loop in the governor rod. The rod is just a straight piece from the governor to the carburetor throttle shaft. There is a second hole in the throttle shaft and I would think it goes there but I am not 100% sure. I will be picking up the spring this week sometime.


How about the pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I installed the spring about an hour ago. I finally realized that somehow the throttle shaft had gotten turned around. Instead of moving around the bump on the carburetor throat where it mounts to the intake, it was turned approx 90 degrees and was causing the governor shaft to bind. Once I corrected the throttle shaft, the installation of the spring became obvious and the engine ran fine. Thanks again for the help


----------

